#ubuntu-us-la 2011-04-04
<Robdgreat> freenode y u no fail less
<bts3685|vps> Robdgreat: updating kernels :)
<Robdgreat> multiple times in a day? >.>
<bts3685|vps> also, looks like freenode was having issues:
<bts3685|vps> 23:16:44 [Freenode] -Martinp23(martinp23@freenode/staff/martinp23)- [Global Notice] Hi folks! As you'll have noticed, we've been having some connectivity problems tonight. We're working on patching things together just now. Any further updates are likely to be delivered  through wallops - go /umode +w to see them. Thanks!
<bts3685|vps> Day changed to 04 Apr 2011
<Robdgreat> fair enough
<Robdgreat> I was just teasing
<Robdgreat> then I ate my words, because I did the same thing you were doing last night - disconnected 2 or 3 times
<bts3685|vps> like that ^ teehee
 * bts3685|vps duct tapes r2d2rogers in place
<Robdgreat> nah, that's a split
<Robdgreat> when you were dropping it said Client closed connection
<bts3685|vps> ah. i wasn't around when i got d/c'd, so i wasn' sure :)
#ubuntu-us-la 2012-04-03
<haz3lnut> hello
<haz3lnut> goodbye
